# [SOLVED] Only local access via Repeater



## lusstik (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello Community!

I have recently purchased a WiFi Wirelss-N Repeater like this one: 
ebay Item-Nr: 171045435718. 

After having correctly (I presume) configured it following the QIG, I just cannot access the internet using it. Local access only! :angry: 

Stuff like SSID, Channel, Encryption are identical to the router's. Repeater's DHCP is disabled. Still I cannot access the WWW. Windows suggested to reset the Wireless Lan Adapter. Done. To no avail! :ermm:

Any idea?

Note: With the repeater connected, ipconfig /all shows that the connection-specific DNS suffix of the wireless LAN-Adapter is automatically set to 'localdomain'. Could that be an issue? :huh:

Thx 4 your help!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Only local access via Repeater*

Welcome to TSF!

connected to the extender with a pc do a tracert yahoo.com and post the results.

Also post the results of a ipconfig /all from this connected pc and one connected to the main router for review.


----------



## lusstik (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Only local access via Repeater*

Hi Wand3r3r & thanx for your reply.

I have attached several screenshots to this message :

1. ipconfig /all from my laptop connected via WiFi directly to the router
2. ipconfig /all from the same laptop connected to the WiFi-Repeater (Parts 1 & 2) -> No Internet
3. tracert to yahoo.com from the same laptop connected to the WiFi-Repeater -> No Internet
4. UI Screen and Basic Settings of the Repeater after installation

I appreciate your support & hope this will help.

Regards,


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Only local access via Repeater*

Your wireless n screen shows a ip of 192.168.*10*.1

Repeater should be in the same subnet as the router/lan which is 192.168.*1*.x

You also can not give it the ip 192.168.1.1 since that is your assigned gateway ip.


----------



## lusstik (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Only local access via Repeater*

Hi & thanks for your input,


I have reset the repeater and re-configured it using my W7 laptop, changing 192.168.10.1 to 192.168.1.8, as you suggested. It worked and I could access the internet. :smile:



I then plugged the repeater into another wall socket, as I went to use my other laptop (VISTA) downstairs. The repeater was amongst the wireless networks available. Signal was very good. Tried to connect to it. Got the question, whether I want to set up that new network (asked to enter the repeater's PIN) or just to connect to it. I went for the second one. Entered the security key... got connected... and again had only local access... no internet. :banghead: I then tried several IPs, to no avail. The only one working was 192.168.1.8, which opens up the repeater's UI... 

Went back to my W7 laptop, discovered the available wireless networks. The repeater was there. Tried to connect to it... Bingo! Internet access.

Why is it working with W7 Ultimate 32 and not with Vista Ultimate 32? :ermm: 

Are there any particular settings to manually adjust under Vista, e.g. should I setup the new network, merge networks (router+repeater), ... ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Only local access via Repeater*

If its working for W7 than its working. Don't change a thing.

Post ipconfig /all from the W7 and vista boxes when connected to the extender for review.


----------



## lusstik (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Only local access via Repeater*

Hi & many thanks for your help! I eventually decided to install a Powerline LAN&WiFi Network like this one: 
Amazon.com: TP-LINK TL-WPA281 KIT 300Mbps Wireless N Powerline Adapter Starter Kit, 2.4Ghz N300 Adapter + 200Mbps Adapter, 802.11b/g/n: Computers & Accessories

Got it for very good price. Install and setup was as easy as 123. Now it is all up and running, and no bandwith loss at all. I recommend it.

Again, thanks a lot for assisting me on that topic. Thumbs up!
lu$tik


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Only local access via Repeater*

Thanks for updating us!


----------



## ramed (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: Only local access via Repeater*



lusstik said:


> Hi & many thanks for your help! I eventually decided to install a Powerline LAN&WiFi Network like this one:
> Amazon.com: TP-LINK TL-WPA281 KIT 300Mbps Wireless N Powerline Adapter Starter Kit, 2.4Ghz N300 Adapter + 200Mbps Adapter, 802.11b/g/n: Computers & Accessories
> 
> Got it for very good price. Install and setup was as easy as 123. Now it is all up and running, and no bandwith loss at all. I recommend it.
> ...


Did you buy the kit or just the single one?


----------

